# Falling In Love is Free on Amazon on August 1st & 2nd. Based on a True Story.



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stephen. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Betsy and Ann, 

Thank you for the Welcome and the advice. 

Stephen


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

a polite bump


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, All

Yesterday, I just got my first review for _Falling In Love_ from Mallory Heart Reviews. It is 5 Stars!

Heartbreaking/Heartwarming/LifeChanging September 4, 2012 
By Mallory Anne-Marie Haws 
Format:Kindle Edition
Review of Falling in Love

FALLING IN LOVE by Stephen Bradlee_Review 
Falling in Love by Stephen Bradlee

My rating: 5 of 5 stars

5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it.

This book will make you weep till you think you can weep no more, but it will also make you marvel at the strength of the protagonist. I'm speaking not of physical strength, oftentimes not even of Will, but of the innate character deep inside-perhaps the soul-which knows life can be better and wants to reach that new life, despite the constant tearing away at her resolve, both external and internal.

"Falling in Love" is the story of Sherry's struggle to overcome: her past, her present; her addictions; her early abuse, her acting out; her push-away, pull-toward relationships; her inability to get past the first day or so in a relationship. Some readers might denigrate Sherry because of her acts-I applaud the internal strength that keeps her motivated to change.

I rate this 18+ for both language and situations, but I highly recommend it and hope it finds a wide readership. I was so strongly affected by reading it that I had to sleep on it before I could write my review.

I based my review on an e-book copy provided by the author, Stephen Bradlee, to me via his request, on August 28, 2012, in exchange for my fair and impartial review.

You can see it at: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/406688671

Best, 
Stephen
Stephen Bradlee
Website: http://www.fallinginlovethebook.com
Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/406688671


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

*Amazon Top-50 Reviewer Gives 5 Stars to FALLING IN LOVE*

J. Chambers, currently ranked 32nd on Amazon's top 1,000 Reviewer List, "highly recommends" this Real Life Struggle to Overcome Sexual Addiction

*A life spiraling out of control*, September 20, 2012 
By J. Chambers TOP 50 REVIEWER 
This review is from: Falling In Love (Kindle Edition)

When author Stephen Bradlee queried me to see if I would be interested in reviewing Falling in Love, I was a bit hesitant. The premise of the story sounded intriguing, but I was concerned that a story about a young woman who was addicted to sex might turn out to be hardcore erotica, which isn't one of my genres. My concern was unwarranted, however. The real story was the tragedy of Sherry Johnson, abused, abandoned, and unloved as a child, who grew up in a vicious cycle of fear and self-loathing that continually led to greater and greater degradation and despair as she tried desperately to find love through alcohol and sex.

In the prologue, the author claimed that the story was based on interviews that he had with the real "Sherry Johnson." Whether that's true or if the interviews were a plot device to introduce the story doesn't matter--it's a very dramatic, well-told narrative with a hard emotional impact. It's likely that many readers know someone who--like Sherry--is trapped in a self-destructive behavior, be it alcohol, drugs, or sex, and cannot move forward in their life. The big question throughout the book was whether Sherry could learn to love herself and gain the self respect that would give her a chance to live a normal life. Surprisingly, she would eventually find a measure of redemption in an activity she excelled at as a child, but even that might not be enough to save her.

As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life. Sherry was a sympathetic figure, even if I did want to kick her sometimes for taking that first drink that always led to waking up in a stranger's bedroom with a killer hangover. Elaine, Sherry's mother's childhood friend, was a unique character, and the dark secrets that she guarded could hold the key to Sherry's salvation, but she wasn't talking. Paul was a good guy, and Sherry was convinced that he was "Mr. Right," but her sordid past came back to haunt her. And for many months, her best friend was Artie... but you'll have to read about Artie yourself.

Highly recommended reading.

Note: The author sent me a prepublication copy of this book with a request for an honest, unbiased review.

This stunning review can be found at: Amazon http://www.amazon.com/review/R1Y387YYX15OBX/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B008VJM1HC

Falling in Love can be found at: 
Amazon Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love
Website: http://fallinginlovethebook.com/

Here is the first page of the Prologue:

PROLOGUE

"I have a great story for you."

This is a sucker line for every writer. Almost everyone thinks that their life would make a great story but few of us live lives that are the stuff of great drama, and even less have material for its counterpart, great comedy. Still writers listen, at least for a few lines, because we are always looking for that great story.

The caller was Candice, an old friend whose own life story actually was worth telling. A century ago, her family was among America's richest but alcoholism had wracked every generation, dissipating the wealth until now it was nearly gone. I had known her through years of pristine sobriety and years of hard drinking and nothing in between. Now, here she was, sober and saying she had a great story.

"What is it?" I asked curtly. I was on a deadline and didn't have time to chat. I knew she would never tell her own story and who knew if she could spot great material any better than the rest of us.

"She'll be in New York this weekend," Candice shot back. "She wants to talk to a writer. Confidentially. When can you meet her?"

I hadn't yet said that I would meet her. I snapped, "Two o'clock, Friday. Figaro's." Figaro's was a Greenwich Village café. I was already afraid that this rendezvous would turn out to be a waste of time but I had a three o'clock meeting two blocks away. At that hour, Figaro's would be fairly deserted and I had a side table that I sometimes used as an office cum cappuccino.

"Fine," Candice replied.

"What's her name?"

"She'll find you. She's seen your picture."

"Why me?" I asked. Candice knew other writers.

"Just be there. I'm late for a meeting."

"Is she some kind of whistleblower?" I asked but Candice had already hung up.

I had three days to mull over the meeting, deciding whether or not to cancel it. But in the end, I knew I'd show up. I was a writer, a sucker. Maybe this time.

At two-fifteen, I was sipping a cappuccino and scribbling notes on a manuscript when she walked in. She looked in her early thirties, with auburn hair, aquamarine eyes, and was breathtakingly beautiful. She looked so perfect that it seemed hard to imagine that her life wasn't also perfect but that gave me hope. Nobody's was.

She walked up to me like an old friend. "Hi, Stephen."

"Hi," I said, rising. We shook hands. She didn't offer her name.

She sat down and ordered an herbal tea as we made small talk about her trip to New York. She was even more beautiful close up but her eyes gave her away. Although large and soft, they revealed that they had probably seen a lot more life than thirty years worth. She asked me several questions about myself. I answered them all. She answered none of mine except her name. "Sherry." Her story might be great but she didn't seem ready to tell it.

Falling in Love can be found at Amazon Kindle: Falling In Love=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi All,

We've gotten another 5-Star Review.

Breathtakingly Raw
September 26, 2012 
By LiniAyre536
Format:Kindle Edition

How can a beautiful, smart young woman have an addiction? Easy. With a troubled, abusive childhood, absent mother and lack of self-worth, it's practically inevitable.

Addicted to love, Sherry Johnson's life consists of nightly trysts and regretful mornings. Each night she tries to quell her wants but gives into the humiliation of another one night stand sometimes going with multiple partners. When she decides to find her mother in California, Sherry starts the journey via New York, seeking her mother's friend Elaine.

But she gets lost, the car breaks down and ends up in a small town called Oak Grove. To her rescue comes Paul; the attraction to each other immediate and within twenty-four hours, Sherry believes she's fallen in love, so does Paul and they get engaged. But she won't sleep with him just yet. Paul is no stranger to heartache and is fine with the decision. However, the urges start and the cycle of sexual encounters, depression and hating herself restart. But the horror of facing one of her 'conquests' hits home - hard - he's Paul's best friend.

The engagement is off which leads to a horrific car accident and both going to counselling where Sherry is faced with an ugly truth - she's addicted to sex; Paul is addicted to co-dependent relationships. Finally reaching New York, alone, her life spirals out of control. Going from one job to the next, she meets a sassy actress, a sympathetic boss and a women's soccer team who along with people from her therapy group surround her with support. Yet, Sherry still believes she's a failure. Will she be able to claw her way back from the brink, find her mother, get help and finally love herself?

This is an intense and utterly absorbing story. It isn't erotic in any way regardless of the main characters addiction. Rather it is a novel that details how heartbreaking and fraught a life can be when it becomes consumed with want - be it food, legal drugs or sex. Sherry's struggle has been beautifully written - the anguish and hopelessness is felt on nearly every page. Each character in Bradlee's story are well defined all with their own issues and difficulties. The glimpses of black humor occasionally lightens the mood and the dialogue is simple but real and brutal.

What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day. It's easy to empathize with Sherry but at times I just wanted to shake her as she refused to listen to the inner voice trying to stop her from making another mistake. But that's what addiction does. Momentum builds as secrets become uncovered and Sherry struggles with sobriety. There is little else to say other than read it, you will be taken on an amazing, yet raw and harrowing journey. A highly recommended read.

I received a complimentary copy of this book from the author to review. The opinions expressed are my own and I am not expected to give a positive critique.

Best,

Stephen

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/falling-in-love-stephen-bradlee/1112684128?ean=2940044791381
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love
Website: http://www.fallinginlovethebook.com
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/213329


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Wanted Readers is doing a Giveaway of _Falling In Love_.

To enter to win just go to: 
http://wantedreaders.blogspot.com/2012/10/book-spotlight-excerpt-falling-in-love.html

They have also included an excerpt from _Falling In Love_.

Here is the excerpt:

The next morning, Paul gave me his credit card and told me to go into Sparta and buy myself a beautiful dress. He also planned to shop for something special before jogging along the lake with Brian.
Hearing Brian's name made my heart sink to my stomach. I tried to mention offhandedly that I hadn't known that he had made plans with Brian.
"I didn't," Paul replied. "He just called this morning and said that he wanted to get together. I guess he's trying to make up for being so rude last night."
How I wished that were true but I knew that it wasn't! I flashed anger at Brian. He was trying to take my Paul away from me. I wanted go along, to stop Brian from telling Paul but before I could say anything Paul gave me a quick kiss, promised to pick me up at seven and was out the door. I turned to see Arlene entering the room. She had seen Paul kissing me. She gave me the cold stare that Brian had in the karaoke bar. I ran out the door.
I started out for Sparta filled with misgivings, not even sure that I should waste Paul's money on a dress that I would probably never wear. But I figured that I couldn't let on that I knew what Brian was going to say. I would just have to lie to Paul and tell him that Brian had been mistaken, that it wasn't me. I thought about admitting the truth, of trying to convince Paul that I truly loved him and that I would never do anything like that ever again. That might do it. Yes, if he really loved me, that just might work.
I tried not to think about Brian and Paul as I wandered though Sparta's only mall. I found a lovely small dress shop with a beautiful black dress. But I couldn't buy it, afraid that I would look like I was going to a funeral. I considered buying a white dress but was afraid that this might also be a little too much. Finally, I found one that I thought might work, beige and very prim looking.
I walked around the mall for three more hours, as I didn't want to return to Arlene's house. I couldn't stand sitting there while she stared daggers at me.
On the drive back to Oak Grove, I remained torn between lying to Paul or telling him the truth and begging his forgiveness. By the time I had showered, changed into the dress and sat waiting for him on the front-porch swing, I was still torn apart.
Paul pulled up and bounced out of his car, looking very dashing in a Navy blue suit. He had worn suits to work but I'd never before seen him wear one after work. If Brian had told me where he had seen me, Paul didn't show it as he bound up the steps with an affectionate smile. He swept me off the swing and gave me a long, loving kiss. As we headed for Paul's car, I felt so relieved that I hadn't needed to worry about what Brian might have told him.
Paul had made a reservation on the Lakeside Restaurant's terrace so that we would be dining at sunset. The setting was absolutely beautiful as an almost glowing sun spread shimmering flecks over the water. But unlike previous dinners when Paul talked nonstop about his life and his plans and dreams, he now seemed to be more reflective. The long pauses in the conversation made me uneasy.
"You're quiet tonight," I finally observed.
"My mother taught me not to talk with my mouth full," Paul replied matter-of-factly and I became even more uneasy.
I tried to fill the vacuum with small talk but it didn't help and finally Paul asked, "Where did you meet Brian?"
My heart sink. After all day of weighing lying to Paul versus admitting the truth, I was still on a very sharp fence. Tell the truth, Sherry, that is your only hope. I knew this. I did. So I was startled to hear myself say, "Buying cigarettes. I told you."
"He lives in Sparta."
"That's where it was," my voice said, now committed to the lie. "I went for a drive."
"That's all?"
"Of course. What did you think?" I hadn't meant to ask that question, as I had dreaded the answer. But I had.
Paul looked closely at me for what seemed like forever as I sat speechless, motionless. Finally, I tried smiling as sweetly as I could. Then Paul smiled back and started to relax.
"Brian was kidding me about you being at Nick Rogers' party last Sunday."
"I don't know a Nick Rogers," I said quickly and then remembered that I had actually met him. For all I could remember, I knew Nick Rogers in more ways than one but that thought disgusted me so much that I pushed it out of my mind.
"You could go to all his parties and not know him. His place is a walkin." Paul laughed and gave me a loving smile. "Forget about it," he said. "Brian was just being stupid."
Paul dropped his napkin by the table and knelt down to retrieve it. But he didn't get up again.
"Everything okay?" I asked him.
Paul looked up. "It will be perfect, if you will take this." He was holding a ring case.
I took the case and opened it to see a large, sparkling, gorgeous diamond ring.
"Will you marry me?" Paul asked.
I couldn't believe it. I had feared that this would be the worst night of my life and instead it was turning out to be the best. "Yes. Oh, yes!" I exclaimed.
Paul swept me out of my seat and into his arms and gave me a long, wonderful kiss. The restaurant patrons broke into applause and a waiter approached us with a bottle of champagne.
For the next two hours, we drank champagne, dined and held each other's hand. I must have showed off my dazzling ring to everyone in the restaurant at least twice.
We finally strolled outside, hand in hand with Paul stopping at every step to kiss me.
"Where else should we go to celebrate?" he asked.
The question surprised me. I thought that since we were now engaged, we would go back to his house and make love. But Paul had waited so long for that moment that he now seemed to willing to stretch it out further, to tantalize us both before we began making love for the rest of our lives. Although I could barely wait another minute, I understood.
"Anywhere you want," I replied.
Paul smiled. "I know the perfect place."
We drove into Sparta and headed in a direction that seemed vaguely familiar and then it became all too familiar as we finally pulled up outside that party house, Nick Rogers' house. Hoping I was mistaken, I glanced at the house with increasing apprehension. I wasn't mistaken. The party tonight was quieter but a party nonetheless. I knew I had to get out of there. I had to get Paul out of there.
"It sounds too loud," I said. "Why don't we go to somewhere quiet? Just the two of us." I kissed Paul and gave him a big smile, hoping that this would do it. It didn't.
He smiled back. "We will. In a minute. I just want to show those clowns what a class act looks like. Brian deserves this."
Paul got out car and opened my door. I couldn't move. "You go," I said. "I'll wait here."
Paul shook his head. "It wouldn't be any fun without you. Come on."
Paul was almost pulling me out of the car when I saw the guy they called Tex walking across the porch with a Brunette. I knew I couldn't go near him. I was horrified by the thought. I shuddered backward into the seat, frozen. "I can't," I said. "I can't."
Paul looked puzzled. "What? Why?"
"I just can't."
Suddenly, Paul looked warily at me, accusingly. "Have you been here before?"
"I don't know," I said. I really didn't. The person who had walked into that house wasn't me.
Paul was trying not to believe what he was realizing was true. "Sherry, either you have or you haven't," he said brusquely.
"Can't we just go, please?"
He stared at me with accusing eyes. "We're going, all right," he snapped and slammed my door shut.
All the way back to Oak Grove, I fought back tears as I tried to talk to Paul. I wanted so badly to tell him that I would never do anything like that again but I couldn't think of the right words, and Paul wasn't really listening to anything I was saying anyway. He had turned into some other Paul that I had never seen before. This wonderfully, sweet guy was now enraged at me and seemingly every female he had ever met.
"You women are all the same," he shouted. "You act sweet and innocent with me and then go fuck the first guy you see." He turned to me. "Am I the only guy in this county who hasn't had you? Am I? Answer me?"
"It's not want you think," I protested.
"That's for damn sure," he retorted as the car screeched to a stop outside Arlene's house. He turned to me again. "Answer me! Did you screw a bunch of guys at Rogers'?"
"I don't know," I answered. I really didn't. I didn't know anything anymore.
"That's bullshit!" he snapped.
I couldn't stand the thought of losing Paul and never again enjoying our wonderful times together. "All I know is that I really care for you," I said. "Come with me to New York, right now. Just the two of us."
"So you can sleep around in a big city and I won't find out?" He glowered at me.
"No!" I didn't want that. I only wanted to be with Paul. "I-"
But before I could speak, Paul cut me off. Reaching over to open my door, he looked away. "Get out!"
"Paul, please," I pleaded. "I'm sorry. I'm not like that."
"Get out of my life!" He yelled so loudly that he scared me.
I finally broke down in tears. "Paul, please," I pleaded again.
"Out."
He refused to look at me. Instead he just glared out the front window into the dark night.
Slowly, I got out of the car. Before I could even close the door, the car squealed away from the curb and the violent motion slammed the door shut.
I ran into Arlene's house, up the stairs and once again, blinded by tears, began jamming my clothes into my suitcase. I hated myself for running away but I knew that no matter what I said to Paul, it wouldn't do any good. You blew it, Sherry. Just get to New York. Through my tears, I saw the picture of Paul with the big fish and whispered to it, "I'm sorry, Paul. I truly am."
When my suitcase was again stuffed full, I slammed it shut and ran down the stairs, tripping and almost falling but I managed to stay upright. I couldn't stay in that house one more second. Arlene was her living room, watching a TV show. I didn't bother to say, goodbye. As I ran out the door, I heard her parting shot. "Goodbye and good riddance."
Lost in tears, I headed out of Oak Grove. The Interstate was on the other side of Sparta but I could never again go into that town. I yanked the wheel at a small road hoping to bypass it. The road was narrow and winding. Driving too fast, especially with eyes filled with tears that blocked my vision, I swerved all over the road. I nearly hit the ditch on a couple of sharp curves but I didn't slow down. I had to get out of there. I felt like I couldn't breathe until I got to the Interstate.
Then I felt rugged bumps and I blinked away the tears to see the car skidding off the road and heading for a towering tree. I jerked the steering wheel but I was too late as the car slid sideways toward the tree trunk. I hadn't bothered to put on a seat belt so I tried to clutch the steering wheel as I braced for the crash.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC
Barnes & Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/falling-in-love-stephen-bradlee/1112684128?ean=2940044791381
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love
Website: http://www.fallinginlovethebook.com
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/213329


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Falling In Love has gotten three more reviews -- a 5-Star, a 4.6-Star and a 4-Star!

Here is WiloveBooks Review of Falling In Love.

Heartbreaking and hopeful. Keep the tissues handy. November 2, 2012 
5-Stars
By WilLoveBooks 
Format:Kindle Edition

I was addicted to this book. When I couldn't read it, I was thinking about it. Sherry knows that her behaviors are self-destructive, but she really can't help it. She wants to stop. Each time she tells herself it will be the last. She thinks maybe if she humiliates herself enough, it will prevent her from doing it again. It is heartbreaking. We are told what her actions are, but they are not really described, so it is not graphic. The focus is on how her actions affect her as opposed to the actions themselves. The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy.

I received a copy for my honest review. 
This Review can be found at:
WiLoveBooks
Goodreads
Amazon

Here is Confessions of Novel Junkies Review of Falling In Love.

November 9, 2012 
4.6-Stars
By Confessions of Novel Junkies 
"What was the worst moment of your life"
"There are too many"

Sherry Johnson is a big mess right from the beginning. A troubled childhood, unloved by her family, battling with an alcohol addiction, and top it with a sexual addiction....that makes for an eventful novel. One can not help but sympathize with Sherry. Her inner demons and her good intentions battle one another throughout most of the novel.

Every time she acts out, Sherry falls deeper into her own depression. It is not until she builds herself up emotionally and psychologically, with the help of her new friends, that Sherry sees the person she was meant to be....even if her mother wants nothing to do with her.

I was honored and hesitant to read novel when asked by Mr. Bradlee. However, I was very impressed with the story of a mentally ill, physically addicted main character. The thoughts and emotions portrayed in this true story are deep and strong. I become quite attached to Sherry and found myself wanting to talk to her and help her through her difficulties.

Mr. Bradlee...I think you have a hit here....and with that ending...I can not wait for the sequel! PLEASE let there be a sequel!!!

This Review can be found at:
Confessions of Novel Junkies
Goodreads

Here is Carabosse's Library's Review of Falling In Love.

November 12, 2012 
4-Stars
By Carabosse's Library

Sexual addiction is not something that is written about too much, especially when the sufferer is a woman, so this book definitely caught my interest when I read the synopsis. It was a fascinating look at a true story.
Something that immediately impressed itself upon me is that the story, despite its subject matter is not erotic. If you're expecting Fifty Shades of Grey, this is the wrong story for you. No, the sexuality in the book is dealt coldly, giving it almost a clinical feel, which is exactly the right tone, I think, when dealing with sexual addiction. Sherry, the protagonist, is completely dimensional, with a wonderful voice that keeps the reader turning the pages. The other characters are also well written, but Sherry is by far the deepest.

This story will really pull at you. It's not an easy read because of that, because it demands a lot of emotions from the reader. I do highly recommend it, though, not only because it is a fascinating story, but because it is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love.

This Review can be found at:
Carabosse's Library
Goodreads

You can find _Falling In Love_ at:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC
Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/falling-in-love-stephen-bradlee/1112684128?ean=2940044791381
Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/stephen-bradlee/falling-in-love/_/R-400000000000000802970
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love
Website: http://www.fallinginlovethebook.com
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/213329


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Giveaway!​
CMash Reads is a hosting a Giveaway of _Falling In Love_. 
Click here to enter to win! http://cmashlovestoread.com/2012/12/27/entry-page-falling-in-love-by-stephen-bradlee/

Here are what the Reviewers are saying about _Falling In Love_:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"With that ending...I can not wait for the sequel!"

You can read all these reviews at Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Giveaway!

Beach Bum Reads is hosting a Giveaway of _Falling In Love_.

Click here to enter to win at: http://www.beachbumreads.com/2013/01/SBradleeInterviewGiveaway.html

Read Beach Bum Reads 5-Star Review at: http://www.beachbumreads.com/2013/01/FallingInLoveReview.html

Here are what other Reviewers are saying about _Falling In Love_:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"With that ending...I can not wait for the sequel!"

You can read all these reviews at Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Two Blogs are Hosting Giveaways Offering 
a Chance to Win a Copy of _Falling In Love_!​
For Book Fever Blog Click on: http://bookfever11.blogspot.be/2013/01/falling-in-love-by-stephen-bradlee.html

For the Love of Film and Novels Click on: http://www.fortheloveoffilmandnovels.com/2013/01/falling-in-love-by-stephen-bradlee-book.html

If You Don't Win a Giveaway, You Can Still Have _Falling In Love_ for $.99. Just go to Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/213329 and Enter Coupon Code FC39H

Read the Great Reviews of _Falling In Love_ at Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15985861-falling-in-love


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, _Falling in Love_ is Free on the First Day of Every Month. In August, _Falling In Love_ is Free on both August 1st and August 2nd. _Falling In Love_ is also currently on Sale for just $.99. Go to: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, _Falling in Love_ is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

In September, _Falling In Love_ is Free on both September 1st and September 2nd.

As an added bonus, _Falling In Love_ will be just $.99 throughout September.

You can download _Falling In Love_ for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, _Falling in Love_ is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

_Falling In Love_ is Free today on October 1st!

As an added bonus, _Falling In Love_ will be just $.99 throughout October.

You can download _Falling In Love_ for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, Falling in Love is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

Falling In Love is Free this month on November 1st and 2nd!

As an added bonus, Falling In Love will be just $.99 throughout November.

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, Falling in Love is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

Falling In Love is Free this month on December 1st and 2nd!

As an added bonus, Falling In Love will be just $.99 throughout November.

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, Falling in Love is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

Falling In Love is Free this month on February 1st and 2nd!

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, Falling in Love is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

Falling In Love is Free this month on June 1st and 2nd!

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and tomorrow, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today, October 1st, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, November 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, December 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, February 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today, April 1st, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, June 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today October 1st, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, November 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, February 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, March 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today April 1st, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, June 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, August 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, September 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Today and Tomorrow, January 1st and 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Falling In Love is Free on Amazon on February 1st & 2nd, 2017. Based on a True Story.

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Based on the True Story of a Young Woman's Battle with Sexual Addiction.

Here is the synopsis:

Sherry Johnson is young, beautiful, bright and athletic. 
She has everything going for her, except for one thing. She is addicted to love. 
Her life is a vicious circle of nightly trysts and morning regrets. 
Her addiction got her kicked out of college, cost her the love of her life 
and has left her in complete despair. But still Sherry keeps falling in love. And falling. And falling. 
Finally, as Sherry struggles to pull herself up from a bottomless abyss, she realizes that 
she will have to learn to love the one person she has loathed for most of her life. Herself.

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

For a Limited Time, Falling in Love is Free on the First Day of Every Month.

You can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

On July 1st & 2nd, you can download Falling In Love for Free at: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VJM1HC

Quotes from Reviews on Amazon:

"What a breathtaking story. It is so captivating that I read it in a day."

"Following Sherry's story is an addiction all its own. I couldn't put the book down for the life of me."

"As compelling as the storyline was, the characters really made the story come to life."

"The story manages to be both sad and full of hope. I highly recommend, but keep the tissues handy."

"5 Stars is not sufficient to rate a book which rips at the heartstrings, breaks the reader's heart over and over, and yet-despite witnessing the protagonist hit bottom so many times-leaves us with hope that yes, there can be good come out of wrong, that there may be joy in the morning, that just maybe there is hope in each of our lives if we will but persevere to find it."

"I couldn't believe how invested I became in this story."

"Falling in Love is a raw story that takes you into a world you have never known."

"The realness of this novel was shocking and emotionally astounding."

"It is, in its own way, a beautiful ode to love."

"From the beginning of Sherry's story you are thrown into her life like it was your own. You feel her pain, torment, struggle and love."

"Sherry's story is amazingly inspirational."

"With that ending, I can't wait for the sequel."

Thank You Very Much

Stephen Bradlee


----------



## Stephen Bradlee (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for checking out Falling In Love. 
Stephen


----------

